# London Stock Exchange - Market open/close auction matching price



## SilverRanger (18 May 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm just started trading LSE shares, and now my biggest problem is that my broker doesn't show any open/close auction matching price. Any idea where I can get that?


----------



## VSntchr (18 May 2016)

Happy to be a part of this thread! I have just this week started to load up PTF with a few LSE codes. 
I assume your doing the same?

FP doesn't give you match price for LSE data?


----------



## SilverRanger (18 May 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Happy to be a part of this thread! I have just this week started to load up PTF with a few LSE codes.
> I assume your doing the same?
> 
> FP doesn't give you match price for LSE data?




I can only use their basic web version at work and that doesn't come with any match price. Believe it or not, for all these years I've been using Commsec for my ASX open/close auction and now need to find the UK Commsec 

Not doing pairs for LSE at this stage, just some intraday trades that require going long/short at open.


----------



## VSntchr (18 May 2016)

SilverRanger said:


> I can only use their basic web version at work and that doesn't come with any match price. Believe it or not, for all these years I've been using Commsec for my ASX open/close auction and now need to find the UK Commsec
> 
> Not doing pairs for LSE at this stage, just some intraday trades that require going long/short at open.




Cool. 
No shame for using Commsec for the matches, that was my old trick when I first started and was trading through IG web platform from my old workplace. 

Not sure on any ideas at this point, hopefully some of the other guys that trade the international markets have a few sources for this sort of stuff.

Please let me know how you go with your FTSE trading and if/when you find some decent sources for data etc.

Good luck!


----------

